# Examples of Francis' Contract



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

Steve Francis is up for a contract extension this offseason. The Rockets will offer him the max and he will accept it... That much we know... The extension will go into effect in 2004 (next season he will play the 4th year of his rookie contract for $4,383,000) then the max will kick in. The question is, how much will the max be? If it's approximately $85 million like it was last year (Dirk Nowitzki, Paul Pierce, Vince Carter, and Antawn Jamision signed for that amount) then Francis will make the numbers on the left. If it's $100 million, he'll make the numbers on the right. There are 12.5% increases each year.

<b>TOTAL: $85,000,008.......................$100,000,001</b> 
Year 1: $10,474,187........................$12,322,572 
Year 2: $11,731,089........................$13,801,281
Year 3: $13,138,820........................$15,457,434 
Year 4: $14,715,479........................$17,312,326
Year 5: $16,481,336........................$19,389,806
Year 6:	$18,459,096........................$21,716,582


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

ID be willing to pay him what he wants. After all he is the franchise.


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

He is a true young superstar. Paying him the maximum doesn't seem like anything when you think of what he brings to the team; A total game.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

If the Rockets don't offer max another team will surely offer him a max contract. We know that if Francis is not happy he will demand a trade (Ex. Vancover). I wouldn't want to mess around with Francis. I would offer him a max contract in a flash.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I'd definitely offer him the max, telling him to share some with Mobley, since Mobley took something way below market value to stay with Houston...(I think around 5 mil per)


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

Give him the max and don't risk losing the best young PG in the league.


----------

